# Ota Not Loading Correctly



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

I am having difficulty with my OTA channels. I have just received a new VIP622 to replace a faulty unit that froze on playback. The old unit was a first Dish install complete with 1000 Dish and companion non-HD receiver. As the installers hooked up everything and got it all going, I did not pay attention to how the OTA was set up. Originally, I had OTA only and no sat locals. Shortly after, I added sat locals mostly to get Guide Data. Also, as you know, it allowed TV2 to watch network programming in Dual Mode. Anyway, I was setting up the new VIP622 this morning and everything seemed to be working until it came time for OTA. I went to the Local Channels menu and Scanned all my local channels in and hit Done. It game me a list on the left of all the OTA channels I had previously been receiving. But when I went to my Guide(any guide) the channels were not there. The sat locals channels were there under their previous addresses (i.e. 004-00, 005-00 etc.) but there was no sign of the OTA channels. I went back to the Local Channels menu and Scanned again. This time I chose the Select All button and then Done. Still no luck. What am I missing? From reading the manual, it seems this is all I should have to do. Am I just a dope?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There is an add button you need to add them so that they appear. just scanning them does not add them to the list. It is a bit confusing from a UI perspective and that page does not show what has been added to your EPG and I think it should.

Look for the Add Locals button. You select the channels you want to add and then press the "Add Locals"


----------



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give that a try when I get home tonight.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Rwatts - when you press the DONE button on screen after scanning, do you see a popup box saying something to the effect of "Now programming system memory, do not disturb the box or turn it off"? If you don't, then the OTA scan isn't getting saved. If you do see that message box, the scan is saved, and you should see the OTA channels in your guide. If you see that message, but still don't see the channels in the guide, then there's something else wrong.


----------



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes I think I do remember seeing the box you spoke of. Hopefully, I'm wrong. I will let you know tomorrow after I get home and check it out. I hope that this replacement 622 doesn't also need to be replaced! It had difficulty setting up last night as well. I used the quick set-up sheet that came with it and ran into problems. I called tech once and we skipped the check switch step and went to download. It did not do anything though. I called back and another tech had me go through the check switch and point dish etc. Then we started the download. Seven hours later it had not downloaded! I called tech again and we reset and started over. This time the download only took 20 minutes and everything was fine until I got to the OTA problem.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

RWATTS,

You should be aware that there is a bug in the ViP622s version L3.63 software that will cause your 622 to lock up a few minutes after you complete a "add channel" on the screen Mark mentioned. I don't know if it also does it on a "scan" but I thought I better mention it in case you run into it. If your 622 does lock up (and the screen goes blank) just let it sit a few minutes and it will re-boot itself. DISH is aware of the problem and they are working on a fix.


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

Dosen't it take some time for the channels to map down to the correct channel numbers?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No the mapping down should be immediate base on my experience. You do need to be subbing to locals for your DMA to get the mapping. There are some users also that by being in a certain location have reported that the mapping does not occur.

assumption here is that you your EPG does have its guide data.


----------



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

Bill R. Thanks for the warning. It worked OK this morning, but I'll watch out for that bug. 

Ron, my EPG does have the regular guide data. I'm not sure for how many days as I ran out of time this morning to check. What do you mean by "...subbing to locals for your DMA to get the mapping."? Is this something I set up in the menus?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

R_Childress said:


> Dosen't it take some time for the channels to map down to the correct channel numbers?


Only for out of market locals. Your market's locals should be immediate (assuming you subscribe to locals).


RWATTS said:


> Ron, my EPG does have the regular guide data. I'm not sure for how many days as I ran out of time this morning to check. What do you mean by "...subbing to locals for your DMA to get the mapping."? Is this something I set up in the menus?


No. Just a reminder that one MUST subscribe to locals via E* to get EPG for OTA channels on most E* receivers.


----------



## RWATTS (Sep 27, 2006)

Well last night I went and added the channels one by one using the original digital channel numbers(i.e. 004.01=27, 002.01=19 etc.). It did nothing immediately. I was frustrated and dinner was ready so I sat down and ate. During dinner the 622 rebooted on it's own. After dinner I was preparing to call E* and get to a tech to see what the problem was. I figured I would check one more time just in case a miracle had happened. It had! Magically, the OTA channels were there! I guess maybe it can take a while before they show up on the Guide. Or, maybe the 622 needed to reboot to absorb the info? Anyway, thanks for all the advice. Hopefully, my difficulties are over. I only hope I don't run into HDMI problems with this 622. My previous unit was working fine. However, my HDTV has failed also, so I am waiting for it to be repaired. It's the only TV with HDMI, so I'll have to wait and see whether the new 622 has operational HDMI.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

I was having problems adding/deleting locals until I saw this thread. Thanks, guys.


----------



## RHF-NJ (Oct 18, 2006)

RWATTS said:


> Well last night I went and added the channels one by one using the original digital channel numbers(i.e. 004.01=27, 002.01=19 etc.).


How do you do that, which menu option do you go to?

Thanks;


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

menu-6-9 Add Locals option


----------



## erdejo (Mar 11, 2007)

He guys,

I was pointed to this forum yesterday by someone at Videohelp.com and I became a member here since I also have the VIP622 since a couple of weeks after I switched to Dish.
One question (and let me know if this is not the right place for it, since I haven't looked elsewhere yet.... :grin: ) but what type of OTA antenna do most of you use? Do use an indoor or outdoor and if indoor does it matter whether it is amplified and what the strength of it is?
I want to also be able to receive HD locals, but since Dish doesn't offer these here (yet) I want to try the OTA option since I understand that most of our locals are available in HD.  

Thanx in advance for any advise.

Regards, Eric


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you go to http://www.antennaweb.org you can enter your zip code to see that type antenna you will need. It will tell you how far and what direction the broadcast towers are in. That should help you select the right antenna.

I use a RS antenna in my attic.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You might also want to check out our sister forum *AVSForum*. A lot of advice available there, but the best part is that there is an individual thread for nearly every market area in the US --- you can read and ask people in YOUR area what they are doing.

Start in the Local HDTV Info and Reception forum and look for your market in a thread title or in the index post at the top of the forum.


----------



## odawg72 (Mar 30, 2007)

So am I to understand from what I've read here that if you don't subscribe to locals, then your OTA channels won't display program info in the EPG?
I had locals, then cancelled since I live close enough to all locals that I get excellent HDTV & standard reception with a small tabletop antenna. I tried scanning channels and waiting for aguide update, but no luck. Just a never ending program called 'Digital Service' on for each OTA channel in my EPG.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s


odawg72 said:


> So am I to understand from what I've read here that if you don't subscribe to locals, then your OTA channels won't display program info in the EPG?


That is correct (and annoying at the same time).


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

How do you get a channel that is not picked up by the scan? channels 6-1 and 6-2 wont pull in all others are there. Asking for a buddy who has the VIP622.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you know the physical channel the OTA is using you can directly tune it in the setup screens. The receiver will have to lock on to a signal to add it to the list.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

James Long said:


> If you know the physical channel the OTA is using you can directly tune it in the setup screens. The receiver will have to lock on to a signal to add it to the list.


That did not work. They transmit as 13-1 and 13-2 then convert to 6-1 and 6-2 no matter what we do nothing works all others pull in just fine.


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

I'm sorry I guess my age is making this difficult to absorb. I have not yet upgraded my E* service to HD but was looking ahead to getting the VIP622. E* does not do locals in HD in my market (Buffalo, NY) so I was going to hook up my antenna so that I could see locals in HD. 

Now I am understanding that if I do not subscribe to locals through E*.... then it doesn't matter if I hook up my antenna because I won't get local station info in the guide? WTF good is that? What *DO* you see in the guide if you aren't subscribed to locals over E* and you "add locals" through the VIP622 menu options?

Another question.... again... apologies, but I am getting confused...
I have a panasonic 42" plasma. But I am reading that the VIP622 does not pass native format? I mean... if a show comes through in 720, but my TV can do 1080, the VIP622 is going to do the scaling? I can't tell it to just let my TV do the scaling?
Am I going to have to teach my wife and kids how to change the output format in the VIP622 when there's a format change in what they're watching? Or is this generally a "set it and forget it" setting for most people? (I realize there are some people who want things "just so"...we're probably not that type)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you don't sub to locals you see "Digital Service" where you would normally get guide info. You can then use manual timers to record programs and you don't get the benefit of NBR and other guide related type features. For me it is worth the 5 bucks a month but others it is not. And yes you scan for locals through your Dish Menu options. they will be in the right place in your EPG, just won't have any guide info in them.

For most people it is a set and forget. You are correct that currently the 622 does not not native pass-through. It is on the recent wish list and there are a few threads currently discussing it. I just set mine to 1080i and forget it.


----------



## sudheert (May 12, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> If you don't sub to locals you see "Digital Service" where you would normally get guide info. You can then use manual timers to record programs and you don't get the benefit of NBR and other guide related type features. For me it is worth the 5 bucks a month but others it is not. And yes you scan for locals through your Dish Menu options. they will be in the right place in your EPG, just won't have any guide info in them.


I know the TV stations send program info with their signals. When I connected my antenna directly to the TV, I was able to browse the program description, time and summary. But when I connected through the ViP 622, it shows "Digital Service". This makes recording over OTA channels quite cumbersome. Does E* have this in the pipeline to fix?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

sudheert said:


> I know the TV stations send program info with their signals. When I connected my antenna directly to the TV, I was able to browse the program description, time and summary. But when I connected through the ViP 622, it shows "Digital Service". This makes recording over OTA channels quite cumbersome. Does E* have this in the pipeline to fix?


No. The PSIP data from stations is not reliable enough for use as DVR source.

Dish uses a national subscriber system for guide data but you must subscribe to locals to receive it.


----------



## Slipstream (May 13, 2007)

James Long said:


> :welcome_sThat is correct (and annoying at the same time).


I've had DirecTV for years with the OTA antenna for my locals. I get great HD local performance. I have the Samsung SIR351, as many other here do as well. I just got the Vip622 today. Great unit !!Except for the OTA guide that is missing. On my old unit, I quit subscribing to DTV but the TV guide still kept working including the local OTA channels.

I am suprised that Dish does not supply Local OTA TV Guide without feeding them another $5. We probably watch more local TV than Subsriber channels.

That's just shouldn't be. It's a DVR for god's sake.

Can I subscribe to the local channels and HD channels and cancel the rest?

Of course not.

Bottom line, I love the Vip622. But the OTA gotcha... just eats on me.
:nono2:


----------



## sbdjs (May 15, 2007)

I am a new Dish customer with a vip 622 dvr receiver. My account was mistakenly setup with satellite locals until I noticed them in the program guide after a few days. I specifically mentioned several times during the setup of the account I would be receiving OTA locals with my antenna.

After removing satellite locals from my subscription I no longer see the programming information that was associated with all my ATSC tuned channels. According to another poster on another forum, the program guide for these channels was available until a software update removed the functionality. 

Now my vip622 DVR is basically useless for recording OTA channels. This is a huge loss of convenience! Why cripple the ATSC tuner in the 622? Dish did it in the past. Now they have given the 622 and their service a black eye.

I was 110% happy with the service until this nonsense. Dish has the programming information; however they are holding it hostage for money. 

The reps contradict themselves on the phone. I don't subscribe to several premium channels but I can see premium channel programming information.

I encourage everyone to visit dish network's the customer service web page and email a complaint. Also go to the BBB website and complain using dish network phone number: 866-319-4564.

Thank you!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

They won't change this so there is no point. IF you want the guide information for your ota locals then pay for the dish locals. It is only $ 5.00 and if that is all that stands in your way for having 100% satisfaction, then pay it already. By the way you can still set up manual timers with a tv guide if you don't want to pay the 5 bucks. But then again you would have to sub to Tv guide magazine and that would cost money as well. IT is all about choices in this world. Pay it or do without the convience of guide info that makes your life so much easier.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

sbdjs said:


> I am a new Dish customer with a vip 622 dvr receiver. My account was mistakenly setup with satellite locals until I noticed them in the program guide after a few days. I specifically mentioned several times during the setup of the account I would be receiving OTA locals with my antenna.
> 
> After removing satellite locals from my subscription I no longer see the programming information that was associated with all my ATSC tuned channels. According to another poster on another forum, the program guide for these channels was available until a software update removed the functionality.
> 
> ...


same exact situation here 
and you dont get locals ota on band 2 (tv2)

its just another way of getting more $ out of us

oh yeah tvguide is free online


----------



## wase4711 (Jun 21, 2007)

funny how people will pay thousands of dollars for their equipment, monthly fees to have a hddvr, mothly fees for programming and high speed internet, but have a problem with 5 bucks for locals and conveinence to record things with their DVR..
Yeah, it kinda sucks, but its ONLY 5 bucks, and you wasted more than that complaining about it..
use a timer, if you want it for free...


----------



## UndeadBeav (Nov 2, 2007)

I just got E* installed in Prineville, Oregon. Prineville is about 120 miles from Portland as the crow flies, but the city is in the Portland Designated Market Area (DMA). I'm actually located much closer to the Bend DMA, which has two HD channels available over-the-air but not through E*. Since the E* Portland local package has the big four networks in HD (ABC,CBS, Fox and NBC) I decided to add that to my subscription. I also wanted local news so I hooked up an antenna to my ViP722.

Both OTA HD channels come in fine but there is no program guide info. I understand that when you subscribe to local channels that you also get guide information for any OTA channels that you have set on your receiver.

Is the ability to add OTA guide data restricted by DMA? In other words, is it because my E* local channels are from the Portland, OR DMA and my OTA local channels are from the Bend, OR DMA that I do not get EPG data on the OTA locals? Where exactly does E* get it's EPG data?

Any thoughts or knowledge on this subject would be appreciated.


----------

